# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Υγρά Αποχάλκωσης.

## Γεώργιος

Εδώ θα ήθελα την γνώση σας σχετικά με την παρασκευή υγρών για αποχάλκωση πλακετών με όσο πιο ακριβές δοσολογίες και υλικά, μέχρι σήμερα αποχαλκώνω με τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο αλλά το βρίσκω απο σπάνια έως καθόλου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν εχεις και πολλες επιλογες, μονο 3. Παρολο που εχουν αναλυθει πολλες φορες στο παρελθον ισως δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα μαζεμενα οποτε στα γραφω συμφωνα με οτι ξερω εγω.

-Τριχλωριουχος σιδηρος: 
Αργει αρκετα η αποχαλκωση αν χρησιμοποιεις κρυο διαλυμα, πιθανον και πανω απο ωρα. Για γρηγορο αποτελεσμα χρειαζεται θερμανση και αναδευση συχνα.
Μπορεις να βρεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα πολυ φτηνα απο μαγαζια που πουλανε χημικα, ισως και απο καναν γεωπονο. 
Η δοσολογια ειναι η γνωστη που γραφουν πανω τα χαρτακια, 1/3 με νερο απ'οσο θυμαμαι.



-Υπερθεικο Νατριο (αν θυμαμαι καλα την ονομασια):
 Παρομοιο σε δραση με τον τριχλωριουχο αλλα λευκη σκονη- διαφανες διαλυμα. Μπορεις να βλεπεις την προοδο της αποχαλκωσης και δεν λεκιαζει τα παντα. 
Επισης μερικοι ισχυριζονται οτι παραγει καλυτερη ποιοτητα στις πλακετες αλλα προσωπικα διαφωνω.
Νομιζω μπορεις να το βρεις μονο σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα ή μεγαλα μαγαζια με χημικα.
Αναλογια περιπου 1(σκονη) /5 (νερο).



-Διαλυμα υδροχλωρικου οξεος και περιδρολ.
Προσωπικα το προτιμω εδω και χρονια, ειναι το πιο γρηγορο απο τα παραπανω και η θερμανση οχι μονο δεν χρειαζεται αλλα ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ.

Υποψιν οτι ειναι πιο επικινδυνο απο τα παραπανω, και το οξυ και το περιδρολ μπορουν να προκαλεσουν σοβαρα εγκαυματα!

Ειναι διαφανες και γινεται γαλαζο-πρασινο καθως προχωραει η αποχαλκωση, τυπικα θελει λιγοτερο απο 15' για ολοκληρωση.
Το περιδρολ το βρισκεις απο φαρμακεια, το υδροχλωρικο εκτος απο μαγαζια χημικων μπορεις να το βρεις και στα σουπερμαρκετ, εκεινα τα πορτοκαλι μπουκαλια με την νεκροκεφαλη πανω... :Tongue:  Προσοχη να μην ειναι σε μορφη gel και να εχει οσο το δυνατον μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα.
Αναλογια αν χρησιμοποιησεις διαλυμα περιδρολ 35% και υδροχλωρικο 16% (απο σουπερμαρκετ) ειναι 1 (περιδρολ) /4 (υδροχλωρικο) /4 (νερο). 
Αν χρησιμοποιησεις υγρα με διαφορετικη περιεκτικοτητα βρισκεις την αναλογια με την μεθοδο των τριων.



Νομιζω τα παραπανω καλυπτουν πληρως το θεμα, οποιαδηποτε χρηση αυτων των πληροφοριων φυσικα γινεται με δικη σου ευθυνη.

----------

f_chronis (01-09-15), 

vagj (15-02-12)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Το υδατικό διάλυμα χλωριούχου σιδήρου (FeCl3), που αναφέρθηκε ήδη από τον Τάσο, είναι το απλούστερο, ασφαλέστερο και πιο διαδεδομένο υγρό αποχάλκωσης. Είναι συνήθως αρκετό για τις ανάγκες του ερασιτέχνη, ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να ασχοληθεί με άλλα υγρά. Προσωπικά έχω κάνει δοκιμές, αλλά ποτέ δεν τα χρειάστηκα.
Εκτός από το έτοιμο διάλυμα, που πωλείται σε πλαστικά μπουκάλια σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών, μπορούμε να το φτιάξουμε διαλύοντας κρυστάλλους χλωριούχου σιδήρου σε ζεστό νερό, σε αναλογία 1 μέρος (250gr πχ) κρύσταλλοι προς 2 μέρη (500ml) νερό. 
Τα σκεύη που χρησιμοποιούμε πρέπει να είναι πλαστικά ή γυάλινα, γιατί είναι πολύ οξειδωτικό για τα μέταλλα. Προσοχή να μην πέσει στα μάτια, στόμα ή δέρμα. Επίσης στα ρούχα (έχω καταστρέψει ουκ ολίγα!  :Sad: ). 
Καλό είναι να γράψουμε στο μπουκάλι με ανεξίτηλο μαρκαδόρο 
*                       ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΟ-ΔΗΛΗΤΗΡΙΟ!!!* 
και να το φυλάμε μακριά από παιδιά.
Η αποχάλκωση, βυθίζοντας την πλακέτα, με την επιφάνεια του χαλκού προς τα πάνω, στο καυτό υγρό (70ο-80ο, να αχνίζει αλλά να μην βράζει!) και αναδεύοντας κατά διαστήματα, απαιτεί γύρω στα 10'-30'. Σε κρύο υγρό (θερμοκρασίας δωματίου) πολύ περισσότερο, γύρω στη 1 ώρα. 
Ξεπλένουμε αμέσως την πλακέτα με άφθονο νερό, τρίβοντας με σύρμα κατσαρόλας και σκουπίζουμε με χαρτί κουζίνας. Το υγρό το φυλάμε για να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί.

----------


## pet

> Το υδατικό διάλυμα χλωριούχου σιδήρου (FeCl3), που αναφέρθηκε ήδη από τον Τάσο, είναι το απλούστερο, ασφαλέστερο και πιο διαδεδομένο υγρό αποχάλκωσης. Είναι συνήθως αρκετό για τις ανάγκες του ερασιτέχνη, ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να ασχοληθεί με άλλα υγρά. Προσωπικά έχω κάνει δοκιμές, αλλά ποτέ δεν τα χρειάστηκα.
> Εκτός από το έτοιμο διάλυμα, που πωλείται σε πλαστικά μπουκάλια σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών, μπορούμε να το φτιάξουμε διαλύοντας κρυστάλλους χλωριούχου σιδήρου σε ζεστό νερό, σε αναλογία 1 μέρος (250gr πχ) κρύσταλλοι προς 2 μέρη (500ml) νερό. 
> Τα σκεύη που χρησιμοποιούμε πρέπει να είναι πλαστικά ή γυάλινα, γιατί είναι πολύ οξειδωτικό για τα μέταλλα. Προσοχή να μην πέσει στα μάτια, στόμα ή δέρμα. Επίσης στα ρούχα (έχω καταστρέψει ουκ ολίγα! ). 
> Καλό είναι να γράψουμε στο μπουκάλι με ανεξίτηλο μαρκαδόρο 
> *                       ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΟ-ΔΗΛΗΤΗΡΙΟ!!!* 
> και να το φυλάμε μακριά από παιδιά.
> Η αποχάλκωση, βυθίζοντας την πλακέτα, με την επιφάνεια του χαλκού προς τα πάνω, στο καυτό υγρό (70ο-80ο, να αχνίζει αλλά να μην βράζει!) και αναδεύοντας κατά διαστήματα, απαιτεί γύρω στα 10'-30'. Σε κρύο υγρό (θερμοκρασίας δωματίου) πολύ περισσότερο, γύρω στη 1 ώρα. 
> Ξεπλένουμε αμέσως την πλακέτα με άφθονο νερό, τρίβοντας με σύρμα κατσαρόλας και σκουπίζουμε με χαρτί κουζίνας. Το υγρό το φυλάμε για να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί.



Αμα παίρνει αέρα την ώρα που βρίσκεται στο διάλυμα γίνεται πολύ πολύ γρηγορότερα, πχ να την σηκώνεις με μια πλαστική λαβίδα συχνά πυκνά.

Τώρα τελευταία έχω βάλει μια αντλία αέρα και νομίζω επιταχύνει αρκετά (απο αυτή που έχουν τα ενυδρεία)

YG. Γίνετε άραγε να ζεστάνει κανείς διάλυμα fecl3 σε νερό σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων?

----------


## ALAMAN

> -Υπερθεικο Νατριο (αν θυμαμαι καλα την ονομασια):
>  Παρομοιο σε δραση με τον τριχλωριουχο αλλα λευκη σκονη- διαφανες διαλυμα. Μπορεις να βλεπεις την προοδο της αποχαλκωσης και δεν λεκιαζει τα παντα. 
> *Επισης μερικοι ισχυριζονται οτι παραγει καλυτερη ποιοτητα στις πλακετες αλλα προσωπικα διαφωνω.*
> Νομιζω μπορεις να το βρεις μονο σε μαγαζια με ηλεκτρονικα ή μεγαλα μαγαζια με χημικα.
> Αναλογια περιπου 1(σκονη) /5 (νερο).



Σ'αυτό θα διαφωνήσω εγώ καθώς έχω πετύχει την ανώτατη ποιότητα στην κατασκευή τυπωμένων κυκλωμάτων με αυτό το υγρό!
Με αναλογία περίπου ένα σακουλάκι αυτής της σκόνης, που αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι 200gr, ανεμειγμένο σε νερό καυτό όγκου ενός μπρικιού (του καφέ) γεμάτο!
Απαραίτητος κανόνας όπως προαναφέρθηκε, είναι να αερίζεται η πλακέτα κατα την διαδικασία της αποχάλκωσης και κυρίως ανα τακτικά χρονικά διαστήματα η πλακέτα να ξεπλένετε με κρύο νερό βρύσης τρίβοντάς την με το χέρι (φορώντας γάντια φυσικά) και να βυθίζεται ξανά στο διάλειμα.
Το οξυγόνο του νερού και του ατμοσφαιρικού αέρα βοηθάει περισσότερο στην οξείδωση του ανεπιθύμητου χαλκού!





> Αμα παίρνει αέρα την ώρα που βρίσκεται στο διάλυμα γίνεται πολύ πολύ γρηγορότερα, πχ να την σηκώνεις με μια πλαστική λαβίδα συχνά πυκνά.
> 
> *Τώρα τελευταία έχω βάλει μια αντλία αέρα και νομίζω επιταχύνει αρκετά (απο αυτή που έχουν τα ενυδρεία)*
> 
> *YG. Γίνετε άραγε να ζεστάνει κανείς διάλυμα fecl3 σε νερό σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων?*



Κάτι τέτοιο σκευτόμουν να κάνω κι εγώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρώ αντλία!  :Tongue2: 

Όσον αφορά το διάλειμα fecl3 δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το ζεστάνεις σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων αλλά πιστεύω οτι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα!
Η μόνη διαφορά πιστεύω πως είναι ο τρόπος ταλάντωσης των μορίων του διαλείματος (για την θέρμανση)! Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος!  :Unsure: 

ΥΓ: Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι η αποχάλκωση μου παίρνει περίπου 20-30 λεπτά!
Τα πρώτα 10 λεπτά είναι τα πιο κρίσιμα πριν αρχίσει ο χαλκός να φεύγει απο την πλακέτα, πρέπει να προσέξουμε
να ξεπλένουμε την πλακέτα συχνά με νερό διαφορετικά θα πατατηρηθεί με την αφή πως ο ανεπιθύμητος χαλκός αρχίζει και γίνεται κάπως ανάγλυφος. Δεν ξέρω τον λόγο αλλά τότε η πλακέτα αρχίζει και καταστρέφεται!!!

----------


## lastid

Παλιότερα χρησιμοποιούσα κι εγώ τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο.
Από τότε όμως που άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ περιντρόλ και ακουαφόρτε, μπορώ να πώ ότι 
- η ποιότητα των πλακετών που έφτιαχνα ανέβηκε σημαντικά
- τα περιθώρια για λάθος χειρισμούς βελτιώθηκαν δραματικά
- Ο χρόνος μειώθηκε και σταθεροποιήθηκε (4-10 λεπτά)
- Οι συνθήκες καθαριότητας στο εργαστήριό μου βελτιώθηκαν κι αυτές
- η διαδικασία έγινε ανεξάρτητη της θερμοκρασίας (χώρου και υγρών)
- το κόστος έπεσε κι αυτό κάπως

Η διαδικασία που ακολουθώ είναι η εξής:
1. Βυθίζω την πλακέτα σε ένα δοχείο με ακουαφόρτε έτσι ώστε ίσα ίσα να καλύπτεται η επιφάνειά της.
2. Χρησιμοποιώντας ένα πλαστικό δοχείο με σταγονόμετρο (κάτι σαν λαδωτήρι), στάζω αργά σταγόνες περιντρόλ, σε απόσταση περίπου 2 cm μεταξύ τους
3. Περιμένω μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ενώ βλέπω τις φυσαλίδες να αφρίζουν
4. Κουνώ για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ακόμη αργά την πλακέτα για να δημιουργήσω παλιρροικά κύματα και ταυτόχρονα να έρχεται σε επαφή με τον αέρα.
5. Επαναλαμβάνω από το 2 μέχρι η πλακέτα να γίνει τέλεια.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παλιότερα χρησιμοποιούσα κι εγώ τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο.
> Από τότε όμως που άρχισα να χρησιμοποιώ περιντρόλ και ακουαφόρτε, μπορώ να πώ ότι 
> - η ποιότητα των πλακετών που έφτιαχνα ανέβηκε σημαντικά
> - τα περιθώρια για λάθος χειρισμούς βελτιώθηκαν δραματικά
> - Ο χρόνος μειώθηκε και σταθεροποιήθηκε (4-10 λεπτά)
> - Οι συνθήκες καθαριότητας στο εργαστήριό μου βελτιώθηκαν κι αυτές
> - η διαδικασία έγινε ανεξάρτητη της θερμοκρασίας (χώρου και υγρών)
> - το κόστος έπεσε κι αυτό κάπως
> 
> ...



αυτες οι φυσαλιδες ειναι καταστροφικες για smd tssop αλλιως δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα εκτος του οτι αφινουν καπως φαγομενα τα tracks

----------


## pet

Ρε παιδιά γιατί κάνετε 30 λεπτά με FeCL3, να τι κάνω εγώ

όταν ξεκινάω την διαδικασία (έκθεση πλακέτας κλπ) ξεκινάω να ζεσταίνω το υγρό (*1). Γύρω στα 5-10 λεπτά θέλει και ζεσταίνεται. Μετά με ανοιχτη την τρόμπα (αντλία αέρα) θέλω περίπου ένα πεντάλεπτο, στην χείριστη 10 λεπτά, και επειδή έχει μπουρμπουλήθρες αέρα δεν ανακατεύω. 

Και εντάξει δεν είναι τσάμπα ο FeCL3 αλλά, με ένα σακουλάκι φτιάχνω 5 πλακέτες (3 ευρώ νομίζω κοστίζει). Ε δεν είναι δα και κάνα κόστος... δηλαδή μια φορά το δίμηνο και αν παίρνω FeCL3, επίσης υπάρχει σε αρκετά καλύτερη τιμή στην αποθήκη χημικών στην Μενάνδρου (αν ενθυμούμαι καλά)

(*1 έχω βάλει θερμαντήρα για ενυδρεία, έχω πειράξει την αντίσταση και πάει στους 60 Κελσίου)

----------


## lastid

> αυτες οι φυσαλιδες ειναι καταστροφικες για smd tssop αλλιως δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα εκτος του οτι αφινουν καπως φαγομενα τα tracks



*Αυτή* είναι η τελευταία πλακέτα που έγινε με αυτή τη μέθοδο.

----------


## tzitzikas

εγω βαζω υδροχλωρικο οξυ (το πορτοκαλι με νεκροκεφαλη). αν ειναι διαλυμα 5% δε βαζω νερο, αν ειναι 10% βαζω ελαχιστο νερο. ριχνω λιγο πενιδρολ, (δεν ασχολουμε με αναλογιες ποτε,βαριεμε). αν δεν αφριζει πολυ οταν ριξω την πλακετα, προσθετω λιγο πενιδρολ και ανακατευω. παντως η αναλογια ειναι περιπου 1 μεροσ πενιδρολ 4-5 μερη υδροχλωρικο οξυ. η πλακετα γινεται σε 5-7 λεπτα. Προσοχη!!!:  παντα σε μπαλκονι και να μην στεκεστε απο πανω, βγαζει κατι δηλητηρια αερια, που σου καινε την μυτη. προσφατα αποχαλκωσα μια πλακετα 23cmΧ13cm, που θα εφευγε ο περισσοτερος χαλκος απο πανω και κυριολεκτικα μολις την εριξα στο διαλυμα εγινε χημικος πολεμος.

----------


## P@s@ris!

> εγω βαζω υδροχλωρικο οξυ (το πορτοκαλι με νεκροκεφαλη). αν ειναι διαλυμα 5% δε βαζω νερο, αν ειναι 10% βαζω ελαχιστο νερο. ριχνω λιγο πενιδρολ, (δεν ασχολουμε με αναλογιες ποτε,βαριεμε). αν δεν αφριζει πολυ οταν ριξω την πλακετα, προσθετω λιγο πενιδρολ και ανακατευω. παντως η αναλογια ειναι περιπου 1 μεροσ πενιδρολ 4-5 μερη υδροχλωρικο οξυ. η πλακετα γινεται σε 5-7 λεπτα. Προσοχη!!!:  παντα σε μπαλκονι και να μην στεκεστε απο πανω, βγαζει κατι δηλητηρια αερια, που σου καινε την μυτη. προσφατα αποχαλκωσα μια πλακετα 23cmΧ13cm, που θα εφευγε ο περισσοτερος χαλκος απο πανω και κυριολεκτικα μολις την εριξα στο διαλυμα εγινε χημικος πολεμος.



χαχαχαχαχα το ίδιο έχω πάθει κ εγώ.....αλλά φούσκωσε τόσο πολύ που ξεχίλησε απ' έξω..άσε που έβγαλε και πολύ θερμοκρασία!!!!

έτσι...ΠΑΝΤΑ σε ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ....!!!!!!!!κ με ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!!!!!!!

----------


## tasosmos

Και στις 2 περιπτωσεις ειναι θεμα αναλογιας, ηθελε παραπανω νερο και λιγοτερο περιδρολ. 
Γενικα δεν πρεπει να βγαζει αφρους κτλ γιατι εκτος οτι ειναι επικινδυνο βγαζει χειροτερο αποτελεσμα.

----------


## lastid

Παιδιά, να κάνω δύο διευκρινίσεις για την διαδικασία που προανέφερα:
1. Όταν λέω άκουαφόρτε, εννοώ κι εγώ το γνωστό πορτοκαλί υδροχλωρικό οξύ 5% που βρίσκει κανείς στα σουπερμάρκετ
2. Κακώς δεν διευκρίνισα ότι το μέγεθος των φυσαλίδων είναι καθοριστικό. Πολύ μικρό μέγεθος = όλα καλά. Μεγάλο μέγεθος δηλαδή διακριτές με γυμνό οφθαλμό = χρειάζεται ανανέωση υγρού. Αυτό εμπειρικά μετά από δεκαπέντε χρόνια αποχαλκώσεων εκατοντάδων πλακετών.

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά, πήρα ένα μπουκαλάκι (περίπου 100ml) καθαρού perydrol!
Σκεύτομαι να δοκιμάσω αποχάλκωση.
Τί περιεκτικότητα υδροχλωρικού οξέως χρειάζεται και σε τί αναλογίες με perydrol??

Επίσης, μπορώ σε υπερθειϊκό νάτριο να προσθέσω perydrol για επιτάχυνση αποχάλκωσης?
Το είχα δοκιμάσει σε διάλειμα τριχλωριούχου σιδήρου (τις πορτοκαλί μπαλίτσες) και είχε γίνει αντίδραση νομίζω... έβγαζε πολύ καπνό και το διάλειμα έμοιαζε οτι έβραζε!

----------


## lunatic

> Παιδιά, πήρα ένα μπουκαλάκι (περίπου 100ml) καθαρού perydrol!



Από πού το πήρες το περιντρόλ φίλε alaman? Θέλω κι εγώ να δοκιμάσω αυτή τη μέθοδο (τοσο καιρό κάνω με FeCl3) και θα με γλυτώσεις από λίγο ψάξιμο, αν μου πείς το μαγαζί που το πήρες  :Smile: 

thanx

----------


## tasosmos

Καθαρο δεν υπαρχει στο εμποριο γιατι ειναι εξαιρετικα επικινδυνο για οποιαδηποτε χρηση, τυπικα κυκλοφορει σε 30-35%.

Ρωτα απο εκει που το πηρες τι περιεκτικοτητα εχει κι αν ειναι τοσο η αναλογια ειναι αυτη που περιγραφω στο 2ο ποστ: 
1 μερος (περιδρολ 30-35%) /4 (υδροχλωρικο 16%) /4(νερο, αν εχεις μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα στο υδροχλωρικο βαζεις λιγοτερο αλλιως αντιστροφα).

Μαλλον καλυτερα να αποφυγεις να προσθεσεις περιδρολ σε οποιοδηποτε αλλο διαλυμα. Ο τριχλωριουχος οπως και το υπερθεικο νατριο δουλευουν πιο γρηγορα με θερμανση γυρω στους 50°C.



Βασιλη περιδρολ μπορεις να παρεις απο φαρμακεια, το χρησιμοποιουν για να φτιαξουν οξυζενε κ.α.

----------


## billtech

ρε παιδια αμα παρει τριχλοριουχο και μια αντισταση που βαζουν στα ενυδρεια δεν θα κανει την δουλεια του?να ζεστενει το υγρο μπαμ μπαμ?

----------


## tasosmos

Μια χαρα παιζει απλα θελει ενα πειραγμα ο θερμοστατης για να ανεβεις μερικους βαθμους παραπανω, επισης φυσικα προσοχη να μην εχει μεταλλικα μερη εκτεθειμενα.

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Από πού το πήρες το περιντρόλ φίλε alaman? Θέλω κι εγώ να δοκιμάσω αυτή τη μέθοδο (τοσο καιρό κάνω με FeCl3) και θα με γλυτώσεις από λίγο ψάξιμο, αν μου πείς το μαγαζί που το πήρες 
> 
> thanx




Εγώ το πέρνω από φαρμακείο....περί τα 2 ευρώ το λίτρο..... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Από πού το πήρες το περιντρόλ φίλε alaman? Θέλω κι εγώ να δοκιμάσω αυτή τη μέθοδο (τοσο καιρό κάνω με FeCl3) και θα με γλυτώσεις από λίγο ψάξιμο, αν μου πείς το μαγαζί που το πήρες 
> 
> thanx



Μπήκα στο πρώτο φαρμακείο που βρήκα μπροστά μου!  :Wink: 
Ο φαρμακοποιός με είπε οτι ήταν καθαρό περιντρόλ!





> Καθαρο δεν υπαρχει στο εμποριο γιατι ειναι εξαιρετικα επικινδυνο για οποιαδηποτε χρηση, τυπικα κυκλοφορει σε 30-35%.
> Ρωτα απο εκει που το πηρες τι περιεκτικοτητα εχει κι αν ειναι τοσο η αναλογια ειναι αυτη που περιγραφω στο 2ο ποστ: 
> 1 μερος (περιδρολ 30-35%) /4 (υδροχλωρικο 16%) /4(νερο, αν εχεις μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα στο υδροχλωρικο βαζεις λιγοτερο αλλιως αντιστροφα).
> Μαλλον καλυτερα να αποφυγεις να προσθεσεις περιδρολ σε οποιοδηποτε αλλο διαλυμα. *Ο τριχλωριουχος οπως και το υπερθεικο νατριο δουλευουν πιο γρηγορα με θερμανση γυρω στους 50°C.*



Το υπερθειϊκό νάτριο το διαλύω σε βραστό νερό 90-100 βαθμούς και η αποχάλκωση μου παίρνει λιγότερο απο 20 λεπτά!
Το μυστικό γιαυτα τα δύο διαλείματα (τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος, υπερθειϊκό νάτριο) είναι να οξυγωνόνεται καλά η πλακέτα!
Τακτικό ξέπλυμα με νερό βρύσης!

----------


## lunatic

thanx παιδιά, θα ρωτήσω κι εγω σε φαρμακείο τοτε!

----------


## AL3xGR

Γινεται αποχαλκωση μονο με υδροχλωρικο οξυ?(χωρις perydrol)

----------


## tasosmos

Οχι, το υδροχλωρικο δεν προσβαλλει τον χαλκο.

Χρειαζεται καποιος οξειδωτικος παραγοντας (περιδρολ εδω) για να το μετατρεψει σε οξειδιο του χαλκου πρωτα.

Θεωρητικα θα μπορουσες να χρησιμοποιησεις αλλα οξεα σκετα αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος.

----------


## herctrap

Μιας και ποτε δεν συμπαθουσα την χημεια και ειμαι και τεμπελης

τι θα μπορουσα να κανω ετσι ωστε να την βαλω καπου και να παω και μετα απο μια μερα να την παρω

χωρις να την ζαλιζω και να την ανασηκωνω ?

----------


## stathis

> Σ'αυτό θα διαφωνήσω εγώ καθώς έχω πετύχει την ανώτατη ποιότητα στην κατασκευή τυπωμένων κυκλωμάτων με αυτό το υγρό!
> *Με αναλογία περίπου ένα σακουλάκι αυτής της σκόνης, που αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι 200gr, ανεμειγμένο σε νερό καυτό όγκου ενός μπρικιού (του καφέ) γεμάτο!*
> Απαραίτητος κανόνας όπως προαναφέρθηκε, είναι να αερίζεται η πλακέτα κατα την διαδικασία της αποχάλκωσης και κυρίως ανα τακτικά χρονικά διαστήματα η πλακέτα να ξεπλένετε με κρύο νερό βρύσης τρίβοντάς την με το χέρι (φορώντας γάντια φυσικά) και να βυθίζεται ξανά στο διάλειμα.
> Το οξυγόνο του νερού και του ατμοσφαιρικού αέρα βοηθάει περισσότερο στην οξείδωση του ανεπιθύμητου χαλκού!
> 
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιο σκευτόμουν να κάνω κι εγώ αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρώ αντλία! 
> 
> Όσον αφορά το διάλειμα fecl3 δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το ζεστάνεις σε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων αλλά πιστεύω οτι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα!
> ...



 



*Φίλε Γιώργο το υγρό αυτό Υπερθεϊκό Νάτριο με νερό μπορεί κάποιος να* *το φυλάξει σε ένα πλαστικό μπουκάλι και να το ξαναχρησημοποιήσει ή όχι;;* *Πωλείται σε συσκευασία με σακουλάκια μέσα ή χύμα;;;Πού μπορώ να το* *βρώ το υπερθεϊκό νάτριο;;;*
*Δεν το έχω δουλέψει ποτέ αλλά σκέφτομαι να το δουλέψω για 1η φορά...*

----------


## MHTSOS

Βρήκα αυτό εδώ το site http://www.polymetaal.nl/beguin/mape/edinburgh_etch.htm που λέει οτι μπορείς να φτιάξεις διάλυμα τριχλωριούχου σιδήρου προσθέτοντας κιτρικό οξύ. Αυτό μειώνει λέει πολύ τον χρόνο αποχάκλωσης. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?

----------


## ntou

Αν μπορεί κάποιος που φτιάχνει συχνά  πλακέτες να ανεβάσει ένα βιντεάκι κινητού με τη διαδικασία γιατί θα ήταν το πλέον κατατοπιστικό.

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμμ έχω εναν τενεκέ με κιτρικό οξύ, ίσως κάνω καμια δοκιμή αν και δύσκολα φεύγω απ το peridrol.

----------


## makoulis

καλησπέρα..σήμερα επιχείρησα αποχάκλωση με περιδρολ και υδροχλωρικό οξύ..το βρίσκω πολύ καλύτερο από τον τριχλώριούχο γιατί είναι πιο γρήγορο και νομίζω καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. τεσπα. όταν τελείωσα την αποχάκλωση έβαλα το διάλυμα μου που είχε γίνει μπλε σε ένα γυάλινο μπουκάλι το οποίο βίδωσα επάνω. και  τώρα που το κοίταξα το μπουκάλι έχει σπάσει!!!  :Blink:  :Blink:

----------


## navar

> καλησπέρα..σήμερα επιχείρησα αποχάκλωση με περιδρολ και υδροχλωρικό οξύ..το βρίσκω πολύ καλύτερο από τον τριχλώριούχο γιατί είναι πιο γρήγορο και νομίζω καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. τεσπα. όταν τελείωσα την αποχάκλωση έβαλα το διάλυμα μου που είχε γίνει μπλε σε ένα γυάλινο μπουκάλι το οποίο βίδωσα επάνω. και  τώρα που το κοίταξα το μπουκάλι έχει σπάσει!!!




ναι και εγώ το είχα βάλει σε πλαστικό και μετά χαλάρωσα στο pc και έπινα ποτάκι !!! και μέσα στην νυχτιά ακούω ενα "μπουμ" σαν φελός σαμπάνιας ...... ακόμα ψάχνω που έχει πάει το μπλε καπάκι απο το ζαγόρι !

----------


## makoulis

φαίνετε να έχει αέρια... με ανοιχτό μπουκάλι μπορούμε να το αποθηκεύσουμε?

----------


## leeperik

οντως εχει αερια,παλια ποθ ειχα φτιαξει διαλειμα το προλαβα στο τακ το μπουκαλι ,τωρα η χαλαρωνεις λιγο το καπακι η ακομη καλυτερα με μια καρφιτσα τρυπασ το καπακι και γινεται εκτονωση

----------


## nobig

Έκανα κάποιες προσπάθειες με τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο, αυτό το κίτρινο πράμα που βάφει τα πάντα, έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις και παρατηρήσεις που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας

1 παρατήρηση, ο χαλκός μου βγήκε λίγο άγριος, η πλακέτα είχε τριφτεί με σύρμα κατσαρόλας για να γυαλίσει, νομίζω ότι σαν να έφαγε το αποχαλκωτικό κάτω απο το toner.

1 ερώτηση σε μια προηγούμενη προσπάθεια για αποχάλκωση είχα φτιάξει 200ml τριχ σίδηρο χρησιμοποίησα τα 100ml και μετά τα έριξα μέσα πάλι στο μπουκάλι, είχα διαβάσει για κάποια υγρά που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν αρκετές φορές, τον τριχ σίδηρο μετά απο κάθε αποχάλκωση τον πετάμε ή αντέχει 2ή 3ή;

2 ερώτηση στην δεύτερη αποχάλκωση δεν ζέστανα το μείγμα με αποτέλεσμα να τον αφήσω 30 λεπτά χωρίς να έχει κάνει τίποτα, μετά το ζέστανα και σε 5 λεπτά μου είχα φτιάξει την πλακέτα. Ίσως επειδή τον άφησα πολύ ώρα κρύο να επηρέασε το toner. Επίσης το toner δεν είναι γνήσιο, κάπου διάβασα ότι τα αναγομωμένα δεν έχουν πολύ πλαστικό μέσα τους

3 ερώτηση τι αναλογία βάζουμε;


ακούω τις προτάσεις παρατηρήσεις σας

----------


## tasosmos

1)Δεν χρειαζεται να τριβεις τπτ με συρμα, απλα ασετον καθαρο ή καποιον αλλο διαλυτη χρησιμοποιησε για καθαρισμα.
Ανεβασε κ καμια φωτο, ισως δεν βγαινει αρκετα "πυκνο" το τονερ.

Τον τριχλωριουχο μπορεις να τον κρατησεις μεχρι να μαυρισει αρκετα οποτε εχει χασει την δραστικοτητα του το διαλυμα. Σχεδον σιγουρα κραταει 2 φορες, για παραπανω αναλογα το ποσο χαλκο εχεις για "φαγωμα"...

2) Για να προχωραει γρηγορα θελει ζεσταμα στους ~50 °C και αναδευση ή καλυτερα αντλια αερα, πχ απο ενυδρειο. Για το ζεσταμα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεις υδρολουτρο, δλδ ενα μεγαλυτερο ταπερ με καυτο νερο και μεσα ενα μικροτερο με το διαλυμα αποχαλκωσης. 

Αλλη τεχνικη που δεν εχω δοκιμασει ομως ειναι με σφουγγαρι + χοντρα γαντια. Βουτας το σφουγγαρι στον τριχλωριουχο (κρυο) και μετα το τριβεις πανω στην πλακετα χωρις πολλη πιεση οπως θα καθαριζες ενα πιατο. Ειχα διαβασει οτι βγαινουν πολυ γρηγορα ετσι αλλα φυσικα ειναι πιο επικινδυνο γιατι ολο κ κατι θα λερωσεις ή μπορει να πεταχτει πανω σου οπως το πατας ξερω γω.

3) Την γραφουν επανω στο σακουλακι, αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι 1(τριχλωριουχος)/2 (νερο) αναλογια ογκων.

----------


## nobig

Δοκίμασα με σφουγγάρι απο πιάτα, είχα δει ένα βιντεο στο youtube που έδειχνε ότι έφευγε αμέσως, εμένα δεν έγινε έτσι, δεν είχα και την σωστή αναλογία τότε. Το διάλυμα το ζέστανα στο περίπου μέσα σε ένα μπρίκι και αποχάλκωσε αμέσως, θα δοκιμάσω ξανά με το σφουγγάρι να δω, αυτό με το toner μπορεί να ισχύει γιατί δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα μαύρο

----------


## aris285

Περυνδρολ & υδροχλωρικο οξυ εγκυηση στην αποχαλκωση.Τελειο αποτελεσμα σε 5 λεπτα ειναι ετειμη η πλακετα ουτε ζεσταμα ουτε αερας ουτε σφουγκαρια.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οσο πιο γρηγορα γινει η αποχαλκωση τοσο καλητερο το αποτελεσμα.

----------


## navar

[QUOTE=aris285;396380Η γνωμη μου ειναι οσο πιο γρηγορα γινει η αποχαλκωση τοσο καλητερο το αποτελεσμα.[/QUOTE]
σωστό αλλα όχι και απόλυτο ! θέλει καλή θωράκιση στα σημεία που πρέπει να μείνουν ! ειδικά αν το μείγμα είναι δυνατό !
και εγώ με περυντρόλ ασχολούμαι πλέον μόνο ! και το πιο βασικό !!! ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ !!!!!! το διάλυμα είναι διάφανο ! (ε μετά πρασινομπλεδίζει λίγο )

----------


## nobig

Απλά δεν μου αρέσει η ιδέα του οξέως,θα δοκιμάσω ξανά σήμερα με φρέσκο ζεστό διάλυμα να δω πως θα πάει

----------


## aris285

Ενταξυ εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν ειναι  και τραγικα τα πραγματα.Κανε μια δοκιμη και θα αλαξεις γνωμη.

AΣΧΕΤΟ : (Κωστα τον τελειωσες τον programer)

----------


## nobig

Αν δεν με ικανοποιήσει ο ζεστός χλωριούχος σε αναλογία 1/2 θα δοκιμάσω και το peridrol
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## navar

/off topic

Αρη το τελείωσα χθές ! θα ποστάρω στο ανάλογο θέμα , προβληματισμούς , απορίες και φώτο !

/off topic

----------


## nobig

Αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα της αποχάλκωσης

Απο αριστερά προς δεξιά 1ή αποχάλκωση με laminator,2ή αποχάλκωση με ίδιο διάλυμα (μάλλον έχει εξασθενίσει πολύ) 3ή σιδέρωμα με laminator με πειραγμένο θερμοστάτη ενω δουλεύει στους 120 σιδέρωμα στους 140 και βλέπουμε. Αποτελέσματα της αποχάλκωσης σήμερα

Για πείτε γνώμες, ο χαλκός βγαίνει σας ψωριασμένος έτσι μπορώ να τον περιγράψω

----------


## navar

το ψώριασμα είναι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα απο την πυκνώτητα του τόνερ !
βέβαια με επικασιτέρωση. στρώνει ! μικρό το κακό !

----------


## makoulis

κατά την γνώμη μου καλύτερες πλακέτες θα κάνεις με την φωτοευαίσθητη. χωρίς ιδικές λάμπες και θαλάμους. εγώ με μια 20w  που έχω στο φωτιστικό του εργαστηρίου μου.. όσο για τον τριχλωριούχο τώρα. μην κάθεσαι τα τρίβεις με σύρματα και σφουγγαράκια και ιστορίες. την ζωή σου δύσκολη κάνεις. απλά βάλε το δοχείο με τον τριχλοριούχο σε ένα άλλο με καυτό νερό. έχω κάνει αποχάκλωση  με τριχλοριούχο και κράτησε 45 λεπτά. αν θές γρηγορότερα η λύση είναι περιδρολ, και πιο οικονομική.

----------


## aris285

> το ψώριασμα είναι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα απο την πυκνώτητα του τόνερ !
> βέβαια με επικασιτέρωση. στρώνει ! μικρό το κακό !



 μαλον απο το σφουγκαρι ειναι το ψωριασμα,αφερει το τονερ με το τριψημο.

----------


## =PM=

Δηλαδή γίνεται και μια απλή λάμπα φθορίου ή με μια ηλεκτρονική  :Blink:  :Blink: ?!
Εγώ είχα αγοράσει μια 10 watt UV( αυτές με το μπε φως--οχι οι blacklite) και μου πήγε γύρο στο 20κο....Κάνει καλή δουλειά-- τα ετοιμάζει σε 15-20' αλλά χρειάζομαι και μία για μεγαλήτερα κυκλώματα...και έχω 3 φθορίου 35watt :Biggrin: ! Πόση ωρα χρειάζεται για να τα ετοιμάσει??

----------


## maouna

υπερθεικο νατριο που πουλάνε στην αθήνα?εννοω χύμα και πόσο κανει περιπου?

----------


## Πανοςbmw

> Παιδιά, πήρα ένα μπουκαλάκι (περίπου 100ml) καθαρού perydrol!
> Σκεύτομαι να δοκιμάσω αποχάλκωση.
> Τί περιεκτικότητα υδροχλωρικού οξέως χρειάζεται και σε τί αναλογίες με perydrol??
> 
> Επίσης, μπορώ σε υπερθειϊκό νάτριο να προσθέσω perydrol για επιτάχυνση αποχάλκωσης?
> Το είχα δοκιμάσει σε διάλειμα τριχλωριούχου σιδήρου (τις πορτοκαλί μπαλίτσες) και είχε γίνει αντίδραση νομίζω... έβγαζε πολύ καπνό και το διάλειμα έμοιαζε οτι έβραζε!



χαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχχααχχαχαχ

----------


## aris285

*Μια απορεια για την εμφάνιση της φωτοευαίσθητης
*
χρειαζόμαστε το μπλε η το κόκκινο  tuboflo? Με ζεστό η κρύο νερό?

----------


## herctrap

μετα απο τοσα ποστ 

ποιο καταληξατε ποιοα καταληξατε οτι ειναι η πιο γρηγορη μεθοδος μιας και εχεικρυο στην ταρατσα

απο τα πιο απλα υλικα μιας και σημερα απεργουν τα ΜΜΜ
?

----------


## Killo_Watt

χύμα τριχλωριουχο μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ http://www.kalogeropoulos-chemicals.gr/greek/index.htm γιατί τα μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικά είναι φαρμακείο...

----------


## aris285

> *Μια απορεια για την εμφάνιση της φωτοευαίσθητης
> *
> χρειαζόμαστε το μπλε η το κόκκινο  tuboflo? Με ζεστό η κρύο νερό?



Βρε παιδια αλλο ρωτησα ο καψερος...

----------


## tasosmos

Για κρυο νερο χρειαζεσαι. Το διαλυμα εμφανισης δεν πρεπει να ειναι ζεστο.

----------


## Killo_Watt

καλύτερα να πάρει σόδα τσάμπα έχει και υπάρχει παντού σε μπακάλικα κτλ

----------


## tasosmos

Ε ναι προφανως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, κι εγω χυμα καυστικο νατριο χρησιμοποιω εδω κ χρονια.

Θα εχει σιγουρα και η αποθηκη χημικων που ανεφερες παραπανω.

----------


## aris285

οκ ευχαρηστω.
τωρα που ευτιαξα τον θαλαμο (δεν τον ποσταρω ειναι ΧΑΛΙΑ,τον έφτιαξα μεσα σε μια ωρα  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: ) παμε για κατασκευη φωτοευαίσθητης.

----------


## navar

Τάσο σε μένα γιατί στο κρύο δεν εμφανίζει ποτέ τίποτα ?
αναγκάζομαι και το κάνω χλιαρό περίπου 40C για να δουλέψει και να εμφανίσει !

Υγ άρη το κόκκινο tuboflo παίρνω εγώ , είδα ότι έχει λιγότερα συστατικά , και μου φάνηκε καλύτερο !

----------


## Thansavv

Και το Mr muscle υγρό για σωληνώσεις είναι πολύ καλό γι αυτή τη δουλειά. Διαλύεται αμέσως στο νερό. Δυο καπάκια είναι αρκετά.
Mrmuscle.jpg

----------


## navar

> Και το Mr muscle υγρό για σωληνώσεις είναι πολύ καλό γι αυτή τη δουλειά. Διαλύεται αμέσως στο νερό. Δυο καπάκια είναι αρκετά.
> Mrmuscle.jpg



 σε πόσο νερό ;;;

----------


## Thansavv

Κωνσταντίνε εγώ χρησιμοποιώ λεκανίτσα 15cm x 20cm και βάζω 1-1,5cm νερό.

----------


## maouna

υπερθεικο νατριο που πουλάνε στην αθήνα?εννοω χύμα και πόσο κανει περιπου?

----------


## tasosmos

> Τάσο σε μένα γιατί στο κρύο δεν εμφανίζει ποτέ τίποτα ?
> αναγκάζομαι και το κάνω χλιαρό περίπου 40C για να δουλέψει και να εμφανίσει !
> 
> Υγ άρη το κόκκινο tuboflo παίρνω εγώ , είδα ότι έχει λιγότερα συστατικά , και μου φάνηκε καλύτερο !



Παιρνεις αυτο για ζεστο νερο? 
Αν και δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ποτε tuboflo προσωπικα ξερω απο αλλους οτι δουλευει κανονικα αυτο για κρυο νερο με θερμοκρασια δωματιου.

Αλλιως αν παιρνεις εκεινο για κρυο κανε κανα περαιτερω πειραμα με την αναλογια που χρησιμοποιεις.

----------


## leo_sfaira

Χαιρετω ολο το Forum!!!Ξεκινησα και εγω να κανω αποχαλκωση με πενιτρολ και ακουαφορτε αλλα στην πορεια μεταπηδησα στην τεχνικη του τριχλωριουχου σιδηρου λογο του PCB Etching Tank που αγορασα απο την RS.Πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι μου ελυσε τα χερια και μπορουσα σε λιγοτερο απο 5 λεπτα να εχω το PCB ετοιμο με 
ταχυτητα και το κυριοτερο ποιοτητα στην ακριβεια των γραμμων. Αξιζη η επενδυση αν παραγετε συχνα πλακετες.

DSCN1495 NEW.jpgDSCN1468 NEW.jpg

Στον πρωτο θερμενομενο θαλαμο ενφανιζουμε την πλακετα με την καυστηκη μποτασα ,στον κετρικο θαλαμο ξεπλενουμε με σπρει 
νερου και μετα στον τριτο θερμενομενο θαλαμο αποχαλκωνουμε με ζεστο τριχλωριουχο σιδερο μαζι με οξυγονο!!!Γιατι το προτεινω? γιατι κανεις γρηγορα αποχαλκωση σωστη και δεν λερωνεσε

----------


## nobig

Σκέφτομαι την αντίσταση για τα ενυδρύα αλλά όχι μέσα στον τριχλωριούχο γιατί θα γίνει κ@λος. Αντί αυτού σκέφτομαι ένα γυάλινο δοχείο με νερό και μέσα σε αυτό ένα άλλο γυάλινο με τον τριχλωριούχο. Μπεν μαρί. Απλά θα πρέπει να πάω την θερμοκρασία του στους 80 βαθμούς περίπου, αλπίζω να αντέξουν τα πλαστικά του

----------


## leosedf

> Σκέφτομαι την αντίσταση για τα ενυδρύα αλλά όχι μέσα στον τριχλωριούχο γιατί θα γίνει κ@λος. Αντί αυτού σκέφτομαι ένα γυάλινο δοχείο με νερό και μέσα σε αυτό ένα άλλο γυάλινο με τον τριχλωριούχο. Μπεν μαρί. Απλά θα πρέπει να πάω την θερμοκρασία του στους 80 βαθμούς περίπου, αλπίζω να αντέξουν τα πλαστικά του



 Η αντιστάσεις αυτές συνήθως είναι γυάλινες. Το έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## nobig

Είδα κατασκευή στο youtube απίστευτη και ζήλεψα, θα προσπαθήσω να την αντιγράψω. Θα ανεβάσω φωτό όταν αρχίσω

----------


## navar

δώσε λίνκ παλικάρι μου να ζηλέψουμε και εμείς !!!

----------


## nobig

Here you go 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXjWZ9gJ4XE

Μου ήρθε σήμερα η αντίσταση για το ενυδρείο 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Άνοιξα το πίσω πλαστικό καπάκι που είναι το trimmer, περιστρέφετε χωρίς  να έχει stop κάπου αφού βγάλεις το καπάκι αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ανεβάζει  πάνω από τους 37 βαθμούς, μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάω πιο μέσα αλλά μετά  φοβάμαι για την στεγανότητα. 

@*leosedf*

Μήπως έχεις τροποποιήσει παρόμοια αντίσταση;

----------


## leosedf

Yes!
H τροποποίηση είναι πιό πολύ μηχανική παρά τίποτα ηλεκτρονικό.
Ο θερμοστάτης συνήθως έχει κάποιο φρένο που τον τερματίζει σε κάποιο σημείο, ένα κόψιμο με το κοφτάκι και φτάνει στους 50-70 αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## herctrap

και εγω φτιαχνω τετοιο

απλα μου ηρθε σπασμενη η αντισταση - και περιμενω να ξαναρθει

μαζι με κατι lcd για να ρυθμιζεις θερμοκρασια

απλα μεγαλωσε την αποσταση μεταξυ των δυο μεγαλων επιφανειων για καθαριζετε ευκολα

*εγω παλι πηρα και αεροκουρτινες

----------


## herctrap



----------


## makoulis

μετά από αρκετές πλακέτες δεν υπολογίζεις σχεδόν τπτ.. βάζεις τα χημικά σου με το μάτι εγώ βάζω 1/1 περιντρόλ και υδροχλωρικό (όμως πάντα με γάντια μάσκα και γυαλιά) και σε 3-4 λεπτά εγένετο πλακέτα :Very Happy:

----------


## tasosmos

Ισως μπορεις αλλα δεν ειναι κι η καλυτερη πρακτικη αυτα τα "με το ματι" οταν χειριζεσαι τετοια, αρκετα επικινδυνα, χημικα.



Δεν ειναι και τιποτα να κανεις δυο υπολογισμους και δυο μετρησεις με καναν ογκομετρικο...

Ακομα κι αν σου δουλευει με την πρωτη καθε φορα και φροντιζεις να προστατευεσαι οπως λες και παλι χαλας αρκετα παραπανω χημικα απ'οσο θα επρεπε. 
Οκ φτηνα ειναι αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος να επιβαρυνεις την τσεπη σου και το περιβαλλον περισσοτερο απ'οσο χρειαζεται.

----------


## -nikos-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTxPn...feature=fvwrel
-
-
αφου βρηκα αυτο το βιντεακι που με εκανε και εχασα τη μπαλα εχω μηνει με μια μεγαλη
απορια ,ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ Ο ΓΙΓΑΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ,ενω η πατεντα του με την
μεταποιημενη μηχανη πλαστικοποιησης...μαγκας πολυ μαγκας.

----------


## shoco

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTxPn...feature=fvwrel
> -
> -
> αφου βρηκα αυτο το βιντεακι που με εκανε και εχασα τη μπαλα εχω μηνει με μια μεγαλη
> απορια ,ΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙ Ο ΓΙΓΑΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ,ενω η πατεντα του με την
> μεταποιημενη μηχανη πλαστικοποιησης...μαγκας πολυ μαγκας.



Είναι χαρτί από περιοδικό. Λεπτό και glossy.

----------


## navar

> 



 τι χρισιμοποιεί το παλικάρι εδώ ? το αλάτι το κατάλαβα πάντως :P

----------


## tasosmos

Οξικο οξυ (ξυδι), περιδρολ και αλατι.

Αν και δεν το εχω δοκιμασει δεν μου φαινεται για αξιολογη μεθοδο παντως...

----------


## navar

> Οξικο οξυ (ξυδι), περιδρολ και αλατι.
> 
> Αν και δεν το εχω δοκιμασει δεν μου φαινεται για αξιολογη μεθοδο παντως...



 στην ιδέα και μόνο να πάρω "δανεικό" απο την μάνα μου επιπλέον το αλάτι και το ξύδι μου ακούγεται τουλάχιστον σοκαριστική !!!
μετά το ατμοσίδερο,3 τάπερ , το υδροχλωρικό , το tuboflo , το φουρνάκι κλπ κλπ οικιακά σκέυη , άμα ζητήσω και επιπλέον το ξύδι και το αλάτι , περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχω να φύγω ξυδοαλατισμένος !
χοχοχοχοχοχοχ

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα με κοινο ξυδι μαλλον δεν θα καταλαβει καν τπτ ο χαλκος. 

Γενικα το οξικο οξυ ειναι αρκετα ασθενες οπως και η πλειοψηφια των οργανικων. 

Στο βιντεο λεει distilled (=απεσταγμενο, μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα).

----------


## navar

> Στο βιντεο λεει distilled (=απεσταγμενο, μεγαλυτερη περιεκτικοτητα).



πέστο μου και αυτό !
αν είναι να βάζω και στις πλακέτες τσίπουρο.......του χρόνου να πάρω 10 τόνους σταφύλια !
χιχιχιχι

----------

lepouras (05-03-11)

----------


## nobig

> Yes!
> H τροποποίηση είναι πιό πολύ μηχανική παρά τίποτα ηλεκτρονικό.
> Ο θερμοστάτης συνήθως έχει κάποιο φρένο που τον τερματίζει σε κάποιο σημείο, ένα κόψιμο με το κοφτάκι και φτάνει στους 50-70 αν χρειαστεί.



Εμένα φαίνεται να μην έχει κάποιο φρένο γιατί περιστρέφετε ελεύθερα, θα το ξαναδώ μήπως μου ξέφυγε κάτι

----------


## -nikos-

μετα απο μερικες δωκιμες που εκανα αυτες τις μερες κατελιξα οτι
η καλητερη συνταγη ειναι υδροχλορικο οξυ - περιντρολ ενα προς ενα και μετα αρεωση
με νερο ενα προς ενα παλι και εχω αποτελεσμα ελενχομενο μεσα σε 12-15λεπτα.
αποτι φενεται ολη τη δουλεια την κανει το περιντρολ στην οξυδωση του χαλκου και 
το υδροχλορικο οξυ το ξεπλημα, η αρεωση με νερο το κανει πιο ελενχωμενο.

----------


## liferange

Tριχλωριούχο σίδηρο:  https://www.inter-shop.gr/commerce/c...ducts_id=22558

----------


## Adam164

Υπάρχει τίποτα για *εμφάνιση* που να μπορεί να βρεθεί σπίτι εκτός από τουμποφλό και ακουαφόρτε;;; ξέμεινα από σόδα....

----------


## tasosmos

To ακουαφορτε (=νιτρικο οξυ, καταχρηστικα πλεον χρησιμοποιειται για το υδροχλωρικο) δεν χρησιμοποιειται για εμφανιση αλλα για αποχαλκωση.


Το μονο που ισως να κανει κατι για εμφανιση ειναι baking soda αλλα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε και αμφιβαλλω αν θα δουλεψει. Απλα περιμενε μεχρι αυριο που ειναι ανοιχτα τα μαγαζια...

----------


## leosedf

Το ακουαφόρτε ποτέ δεν ήταν νιτρικό. Πάντα υδροχλωρικό (HCl)

Η μαγειρική σόδα (NaHCO3) δεν θα κάνει απολύτως τίποτα. Δεν έχει σχέση με την καυστική (NaOH)

----------


## tasosmos

Στην καθομιλουμενη και στην Ελλαδα ισως... 
Για τους χημικους και τον υπολοιπο κοσμο ειναι το νιτρικο. βλ πχ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqua_fortis  :Smile: 

Προφανως και δεν εχει σχεση η μαγειρικη σοδα αλλα τι αλλο θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει στο σπιτι που να ειναι αλκαλικο και κοντινοτερο στο καυστικο νατριο? 
Ειπα εξαλλου οτι αμφιβαλλω αν θα δουλεψει...

----------


## leosedf

Α! Ναι, δεν ξέρω εγώ μια ζωή υδροχλωρικό το έλεγα και ποτέ ακουαφόρτε.

Το διττανθρακικό νάτριο είναι αμφότερο και αντιδράει και με βάσεις και με οξέα. Αν το προσθέσει στο νερό θα γίνει το τίποτα...
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει αποτελεσματικά. Ίσως με υδροξείδιο του μαγνησίου ή υδροξείδιο του ασβεστίου αλλα αν δεν βρίσκει σόδα πού να ψάξει για μαγνήσιο δλδ.

----------


## herctrap

με τι φτιαχνουμε δεξαμενη για αποχαλκωση?

σκεφτικα το plexi αλλα καπου ακουσα οτι εχει συντελεστη διαστολης 1mm ανα μετρο και βαθμο

οποτε αν εγω το κανω 30x50x10 τοτε μαλον θα σπασει αν το κολλησω στους 20 και φτασει 50

τι αλλο υπαρχει?

----------


## navar

γυαλλί κανονικό και σιλικονίτσα , όπως όλος ο κόσμος ηρακλή !

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αν πας στο praktiker ή σε ένα μαγαζί με πλαστικά θα βρείς πολλά στο μέγεθος που ζητάς 10cm ειναι μικρο το ύψος και θα πετάγετε το υγρό έξω όταν το κινείς, πάρε 20cm

----------


## timekeeper

Να πω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου. 
Υλικά: Περιδρόλ 35%, Υδροχλωρικό οξύ 16%, νεράκι
Μέσα: Πλαστική λεκανίτσα του ενός ευρώ, πλαστικά γάντια, καπάκι από λακ μαλλιών της κυράς (ως ογκομετρητής) και *ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΓΥΑΛΙΑ!!!* 
Χώρος: Βεράντα στον 4ο όροφο με αρκετό αεράκι ώστε να προφυλάξουμε τα πνευμόνια μας...
Πλακέτα:
Διαδικασία: 4 καπάκια νεράκι, 4 καπάκια υδροχλωρικό οξύ, 1 καπάκι περιδρολ το οποίο έριξα σε 2 δόσεις, από μισό δηλαδή και σιγά-σιγά.
Το αποτέλεσμα: Κ-Ο-Ρ-Υ-Φ-Α-Ι-Ο μέσα σε 8 περίπου λεπτά...

----------


## AlexSm

Πήγα στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς μου σήμερα και ζήτησα περιδρόλ το οποίο θα πάρω αύριο. Απ' ότι μου είπε ο φαρμακοποιός είναι καθαρό, τί σημαίνει αυτό ως προς την περιεκτικότητά του; Γνωρίζετε;
Ο ίδιος δεν ήξερε να μου πει...

εκτός των άλλων με κοιτούσε και λίγο περίεργα.. :Unsure:

----------


## -nikos-

> Πήγα στο φαρμακείο της γειτονιάς μου σήμερα και ζήτησα περιδρόλ το οποίο θα πάρω αύριο. Απ' ότι μου είπε ο φαρμακοποιός είναι καθαρό, τί σημαίνει αυτό ως προς την περιεκτικότητά του; Γνωρίζετε;
> Ο ίδιος δεν ήξερε να μου πει...
> 
> εκτός των άλλων με κοιτούσε και λίγο περίεργα..



To περιντρολ μπορει να σε τυφλωσει αν πεσει στο ματι σου,,,εκτος αυτου το
χρησειμοποιουν για την κατασκευη του οξυζενε και συνιθως δεν το πουλανε εκτος 
και αν εισαι γνωστος πελατης.Αυτος σε ''εκοβε'' για να δει τι ρολο βαρας η μηπως εισαι ψυχακιας.

----------


## AlexSm

Ευχαριστώ Νίκο, γνωρίζεις μήπως και τι περιεκτικότητα έχει;
Βασικά αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι η αναλογία σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα για την διαδικασία της αποχάλκωσης και όχι γιατί είμαι ψυχάκιας...χαχα, θα σκάσω με κανένα ζουρλομανδύα αύριο να τον τρελάνω τον τύπο. :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Πωλείται ελεύθερα παντού και δεν είναι επικίνδυνο προιόν. Στα 35% πυκνότητα βρίσκεται συνήθως το φαρμακευτικό. Αυτό θεωρούν καθαρό αυτοί. Θα το αραιώσεις για χρήση.

----------

AlexSm (16-06-11)

----------


## tasosmos

Βασικα στα φαρμακεια εννοουν χημικως καθαρο, δλδ οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει πχ για να φτιαξεις οξυζενε κλπ.
Ειναι πιο ακριβο απο το technical grade που αγοραζεις τυπικα απο αποθηκες χημικων και φυσικα δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρεις το ακριβοτερο για να αποχαλκωνεις πλακετες.

btw το χημικως καθαρο περιδρολ κανονικα ειναι ελεγχομενης κυκλοφοριας και πρεπει να το πουλανε μονο με τιμολογιο.

----------


## -nikos-

> .χαχα, θα σκάσω με κανένα ζουρλομανδύα αύριο να τον τρελάνω τον τύπο.



ουτε ασπιρινη δεν προκειτε να σου ξαναδωσει :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## sv4lqcnik

παιδια γεια σας και απο μενα  αλα μηπως ξεχασατε την σοδα για την εμφανιση μετα την εκθεση;;; η το κανετε απ αυθειας ολα σε ενα ;;;  με ποιο τροπο διωχνετε το καμενο φωτοευεσθητο υλικο;;;

----------


## Panoss

> Βασικα στα φαρμακεια εννοουν χημικως καθαρο, δλδ οτι μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει πχ για να φτιαξεις οξυζενε κλπ.
> Ειναι πιο ακριβο απο το technical grade που αγοραζεις τυπικα απο αποθηκες χημικων και φυσικα δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρεις το ακριβοτερο για να αποχαλκωνεις πλακετες.
> 
> btw το χημικως καθαρο περιδρολ κανονικα ειναι ελεγχομενης κυκλοφοριας και πρεπει να το πουλανε μονο με τιμολογιο.



Μήπως ξέρεις καμιά αποθήκη χημικών εδώ Αθήνα; Δεν έχω δει καμιά.
Κι αυτό με το τιμολόγιο, πρόβλημα (αν όντως ζητάνε).

----------


## tasosmos

Εχει στον πειραια και καναδυο κοντα στην ομονοια, καπου κοντα στην διασταυρωση Πειραιως με Μενανδρου, δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως οδους. 
Αν ψαξεις σε παλιοτερα θεματα πιθανοτατα θα βρεις σχετικες πληροφοριες.

Τιμολογιο σου ζητανε μονο για τα ελεγχομενα χημικα, για τα technical grade δεν υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο προβλημα εκτος κι αν τους πεις θελω να φτιαξω εναν πυραυλο ξερω γω... :-p

----------


## leosedf

> για τα technical grade δεν υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο προβλημα εκτος κι αν τους πεις θελω να φτιαξω εναν πυραυλο ξερω γω... :-p



Αυτό μου θυμίζει πολύ εμένα...

----------


## AlexSm

Σωκράτους ή Γερανίου μου είπαν ότι παίζει απο κέντρο, δεν έχω πάει ακόμα όμως κι εγώ..

----------


## Panoss

> Εχει στον πειραια και καναδυο κοντα στην ομονοια, καπου κοντα στην διασταυρωση Πειραιως με Μενανδρου, δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως οδους. 
> Αν ψαξεις σε παλιοτερα θεματα πιθανοτατα θα βρεις σχετικες πληροφοριες.
> 
> Τιμολογιο σου ζητανε μονο για τα ελεγχομενα χημικα, για τα technical grade δεν υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο προβλημα εκτος κι αν τους πεις θελω να φτιαξω εναν πυραυλο ξερω γω... :-p



Ε, μα για πύραυλο τα θέλω, τι άλλο :Lol: ;

----------


## theodimi

παιδια θα προσπαθησω να φτιαξω μια πλακετα. ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα το δοκιμασω
Αν καταλαβα καλα αφου εχω εμφανισει το σχεδιο στην πλακετα μετα θα ριξω την πλακετα στο διαλυμμα με τον τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο (με γυαλια γαντια)

καταρχας τι γαντια χρειαζονται; και γυαλια τι ακριβως; πλαστικα;

και κατι τελευταιο οτι εχει περισεψει με την αποχαλκωση ( τα υγρα ) που τα πεταω;

----------


## herctrap

οχι πρεπει πρωτα να ριξεις την πλακετα στην καυστικη σοδα σε θερμοκρασια δωματιου

και μετα σε τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο στους 45 βαθμους

καλο θα ηταν να τον κρατησεις για αλλες πλακετες που μπορει να θες στο μελον

----------


## theodimi

οκ αλλα και χωρις να τον ζεστανω δε θα γινει δουλεια; 

αλλα πιο αργα ετσι;

----------


## -nikos-

ασχετο αλλα και σχετικο μαζι 
το μιγμα περιντρολ+υδροχλορικο οξυ ειναι πιο αποδοτικο μετα απο 2 χρησεις 
[οταν εχει γινει πρασινο]

----------


## tasosmos

> ασχετο αλλα και σχετικο μαζι το μιγμα περιντρολ+υδροχλορικο οξυ ειναι πιο αποδοτικο μετα απο 2 χρησεις [οταν εχει γινει πρασινο]



Αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξαναδείς τις αναλογίες που χρησιμοποιείς...

----------


## thanar

> Αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να ξαναδείς τις αναλογίες που χρησιμοποιείς...



Ίσως και όχι, σύμφωνα με αυτόν εδώ τον τύπο...
http://www.instructables.com/id/Stop...-A-better-etc/

----------


## Nemmesis

> ασχετο αλλα και σχετικο μαζι 
> το μιγμα περιντρολ+υδροχλορικο οξυ ειναι πιο αποδοτικο μετα απο 2 χρησεις 
> [οταν εχει γινει πρασινο]



μα οσο πιο πρασινο ειναι τοσο πιο πληρες ειναι σε χαλκο... πως ειναι δυνατον να ειναι πιο αποδοτικο

----------


## AlexSm

*Ξέρουμε αναλογίες για περυδρόλ περιεκτικότητας 50% και υδροχλωρικό απο αποθήκη χημικών(δεν γνωρίζω περιεκτικότητα γι΄αυτό);*

Μέχρι τώρα είχα περυδρολ 35% και υδροχλωρικό το κλασικό απο σούπερ-μαρκετ και οι αναλογίες που χρησιμοποιούσα ήταν 1 περυδρολ - 4 υδροχλωρικό - 4 νερό.

----------


## tasosmos

Το υδροχλωρικο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι 32%.

Για τα υπολοιπα μεθοδος των τριων...  :Smile:

----------


## tiger135

Στό  διαλυμμα υδροχλωρικού οξέως που προορίζεται για οικιακή χρήση, η ποσότητα  του υδροχλωρικου οξέως πού περιέχει ειναι περισσότερο απο 5% και λιγότερο απο απο 15% ( το υπολοιπο ειναι νεράκι)

----------


## dromilious

Καλημερα,χρησιμοποιω αρκετο καιρο υδροχλωρικο οξυ 35 % και ριχνω και μερικες σταγονες περυντρολ καπου εκει και αυτο 30-35%.Φανταζομαι οτι ειναι πολυ υσχιρο διλυμα,Παντα η αποχαλκωση γινεται σε εξωτερικο χωρο,Παρολα αυτα οι αναθυμιασεις ειναι πολυ εντονες.Ειμαι σε φαση αναζητησης καποιου αλλου τροπου διαβρωσης ασφαλεστερου για την υγεια μου.Τι εχετε να προτεινετε εναλλακτικα;
Σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιω τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο ειται σε μορφη μπιλιας που διαλυεται σε χλιαρο νερο 'η ετοιμο διαλυμα.Η γνωμη σας ειναι πολυτιμη!

----------


## tasosmos

To ασφαλεστερο και το λιγοτερο "βρωμικο" αποχαλκωτικο ειναι το υπερθειικο νατριο. Μπορεις να το βρεις σε μαγαζια ηλεκτρονικων σε μορφη λευκης σκονης σε σακουλακι.
Το μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι για να δουλεψει ειναι πρακτικα απαραιτητο να διατηρειται θερμο το διαλυμα, 40-60°C αν θυμαμαι καλα, υπαρχουν σχετικες οδηγιες στην ετικετα.

----------


## nickaris1

tasosmos όταν λες 1  περιδρολ ποσά ml εννοείς

----------


## thanasis 1

Να σας ρωτησω ξερετε κανενα μαγαζι στην αθηνα που να μπορω να βρω sodium persulfate(υπερθειικο νατριο)??
Πηγα σε ενα στην αμονοια που εχει τα παντα αλλα μου ειπε οτι πλεον δεν κυκλοφορει ισχυει??Μαλιστα μου ειπε να
παρω sodium thiosulfate(θειοθειικο νατριο) διοτι ανηκει στην ιδια "οικογενεια" αλλα δεν το πηρα.

----------


## kioan

> Να σας ρωτησω ξερετε κανενα μαγαζι στην αθηνα που να μπορω να βρω sodium persulfate(υπερθειικο νατριο)??



Ρώτα στον Καλογερόπουλο, είναι στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Dbnn

Εγώ πάλι είμαι παραδοσιακός, τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο βάζω και σε μισή ωρίτσα έχω τελειώσει.
Βγάζω καλές πλακέτες για ερασιτέχνης τουλάχιστον.

Το θέμα είναι οτι κάτι μπουκαλάκια chlorek που έπαιρνα δεν τα βρήσκω και θέλω να ρωτήσω εαν υπάρχει χύμα ή υπάρχει προμηθευτής.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εγώ πάλι είμαι παραδοσιακός, τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο βάζω και σε μισή ωρίτσα έχω τελειώσει.
> Βγάζω καλές πλακέτες για ερασιτέχνης τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι οτι κάτι μπουκαλάκια chlorek που έπαιρνα δεν τα βρήσκω και θέλω να ρωτήσω εαν υπάρχει χύμα ή υπάρχει προμηθευτής.



http://www.kalochem.gr/

https://www.google.gr/maps/place/%CE...d=0CIYBEPwSMAo

Περίπου 5 ευρώ το κιλό σκόνη.
βγάζει 5 κιλά υγρό. Ανάμιξη 200 γραμμάρια 1 λίτρο νερό. (γίνεται και με 100 γραμμάρια ανά λίτρο, αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει δυνατό).

.

----------


## Dbnn

Σε υπερ ευχαριστω φιλε!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## thanasis 1

> Ρώτα στον Καλογερόπουλο, είναι στον Πειραιά.



Θα ρωτησω kion σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## Prithan

Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί με διάλυμα περυντρολ 50% και κεζαπ δεν έκανε αποχάλκωσει στην πλακέτα μου?? ή γινότανε με πάρα πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς...
Πρέπει να είναι περυντρολ 30%?

----------


## tasosmos

99% δεν ειναι στο περιδρολ το προβλημα σου.

Εαν μαυριζουν οι επιφανειες του χαλκου που θελεις να αφαιρεθουν οταν βουτας την πλακετα μεσα στο διαλυμα αποχαλκωσης αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν φευγει ο χαλκος σημαινει οτι δεν εχει αρκετη περιεκτικοτητα σε οξυ το διαλυμα.

Εαν βουτας την πλακετα μεσα στο διαλυμα και δεν γινεται τιποτα σημαινει οτι δεν εχει γινει σωστα η εκθεση/εμφανιση. 
Μετα την εμφανιση δοκιμασε με μια μπατονετα βουτηγμενη σε ασετον να καθαρισεις ενα τμημα που θελεις ν αποχαλκωθει. Εαν δεις οτι μετα το ασετον φαινεται πιο καθαρα ο χαλκος επιβεβαιωνεται οτι υπαρχει προβλημα με τα προηγουμενα σταδια και προφανως το τμημα που καθαρισες θα αποχαλκωθει κανονικα αν το βουτηξεις μετα σε διαλυμα αποχαλκωσης.

----------


## Prithan

Βασικά, έγινε η έκθεση του κυκλώματος στον θάλαμο με τις λάμπες που έχω. Έπειτα αφού την τοποθέτησα  με λίγο νέρο και καυστική σόδα, το κομμάτι εκείνο ξεχώριζε από την υπόλοιπη πλακέτα.. έτσι πρέπει να κάνει?

Ευχαριστώ Τάσο για την απάντηση!

----------


## tasosmos

Μετα την εμφανιση με την καυστικη σοδα πρεπει να διακρινεται τελειως καθαρα το κυκλωμα και να φαινεται σκετος ο χαλκος στις περιοχες που εχουν εκτεθει. 
Δοκιμασε αυτο με την μπατονετα να δεις πως φαινεται ο χαλκος οταν ειναι τελειως εκτεθειμενος και να συγκρινεις.
Εαν υπαρχει εμφανης διαφορα τοτε πρεπει να κανεις περαιτερω δοκιμες με τον χρονο εκθεσης ή/και με το διαλυμα εμφανισης.

----------


## Prithan

Σε ευχαριστω και πάλι Τάσο, θα το δοκιμάσω στις επόμενες μέρες και θα επανέλθω!

----------


## elektronio

> Βασικά, έγινε η έκθεση του κυκλώματος στον θάλαμο με τις λάμπες που έχω. Έπειτα αφού την τοποθέτησα  με λίγο νέρο και καυστική σόδα, το κομμάτι εκείνο ξεχώριζε από την υπόλοιπη πλακέτα.. έτσι πρέπει να κάνει?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Τάσο για την απάντηση!



Φίλε μου Νάσο,
Αν ασχολείσαι πρώτη φορά με παραγωγή πλακέτας με αυτό τον τρόπο θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις όλα τα στάδια γιατί το πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι οπουδήποτε. Στην εμφάνιση, στο καθάρισμα, στα διαλύματα, οπουδήποτε.
Μπορείς να τσεκάρεις το διάλυμα αποχάλκωσης με ένα μικρό κομμάτι πλακέτας που θα το έχεις τρίψει με σύρμα κουζίνας ώστε να γυαλίζει. Αν δεν το αποχαλκώσει έχει πρόβλημα το διάλυμα.
Σχετικά με την έκθεση στο φως πες μας τι λάμπα χρησιμοποιείς (είδος και βατ) πόση απόσταση έχει η πλακέτα από την λάμπα και πόση ώρα το αφήνεις.
Καλύτερα να το εκθέσεις περισσότερη ώρα παρά λιγότερη.  Αν το φωτίσεις παραπάνω μπορεί να έχει προβλήματα ποιότητας αλλά θα εμφανιστεί, αν το φωτίσεις λιγότερο θα αποτύχει. Φυσικά το καλύτερο είναι με δοκιμές να βρεις το σωστό χρόνο έκθεσης.
Μετά το φώτισμα και την εμβάπτιση στο διάλυμα πρέπει να την καθαρίσεις καλά με νερό και ελαφρύ τρίψιμο με τα δάκτυλα ώστε να φύγει καλά η φωτοευαίσθητη επίστρωση στα σημεία που πρέπει να φύγει ο χαλκός.
Αν θες πρώτα να σιγουρέψεις ότι κάνεις σωστά την εμφάνιση μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έτοιμο διάλυμα τριχλωριούχου για την αποχάλκωση για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το αποχαλκωτικό υγρό.

Για απλές πλακέτες με χοντρές πίστες μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και την μέθοδο με το σιδέρωμα (μεταφορά τόνερ).

----------


## Prithan

Η διάρκεια έκθεσης της πλακέτας ήταν 1,5 λεπτό γιατί το είχα ξαναδοκιμάσει αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να το αφήσω λίγο παραπάνω (2-2,5 λεπτά).
Θα εφαρμόσω αν είναι αυτά που λέτε και σιγά σιγά θα αποκλείω λάθη δικά μου.
Να σαι καλά φιλέ Μάρκο!

----------


## elektronio

> Η διάρκεια έκθεσης της πλακέτας ήταν 1,5 λεπτό γιατί το είχα ξαναδοκιμάσει αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να το αφήσω λίγο παραπάνω (2-2,5 λεπτά).
> Θα εφαρμόσω αν είναι αυτά που λέτε και σιγά σιγά θα αποκλείω λάθη δικά μου.
> Να σαι καλά φιλέ Μάρκο!



O χρόνος μου φαίνεται λίγος με ότι και αν φωτίζεις.
Εγώ έχω την λάμπα PHILIPS 150W και απόσταση 8-10 cm και φωτίζω για 4 λεπτά με πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα, οπότε θα σου πρότεινα τουλάχιστον 4 λεπτά.

----------


## picdev

4 λεπτά είναι πολύ , 2 λεπτά το πολυ

----------


## Prithan

Θα πειραματιστώ και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα!
Να ρωτήσω τις πλακέτες τις κόβεται με ψαλίδι για λαμαρίνες ή με κάποιο άλλο εργαλείο πέρα από τον τροχό?

----------


## thanasis 1

Με ενα καλο πριονακι κανεις την δουλεια σου ανετα και γρηγορα.

----------


## picdev

Το πριονακι δεν είναι τόσο αποδοτικό , δοκίμασε κοπιδι με αρκετά ανταλλακτικά γιατί χαλάνε οι μύτες αλλά και τα ανταλλακτικά φτηνά είναι με 1ε παίρνεις 10. Το χαραζεις αρκετές φορές από τη μεριά του χαλκού και το σπας

----------


## Fire Doger

Εγώ χρησημοποιώ απιτραπέζιο ψαλίδι.
Το ιδανικό πρέπει να ειναι κόφτης πλακιδίων για ευθείες.

----------


## alefgr

Πριν λίγο καιρό πήρα το Proxxon KS230 μαζί με ειδικό δισκάκι για κοπή PCB και από τότε βρήκα την υγειά μου στο κόψιμο της πλακέτας.

Όσο για την σωστή αποχάλκωση με υδροχλωρικό οξύ και περιντρόλ, θα συνιστούσα τα χημικά να είναι από τα ανάλογα καταστήματα και όχι από τα supermarkets. Πριν μερικά χρόνια όταν αποφάσισα να ξανά ασχοληθώ με το άθλημα, είχα πάρει το γνωστό μπουκαλάκι από supermarket και το περιντρόλ από φαρμακείο. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι μετά από 15 λεπτά και ενώ ο χαλκός δεν έλεγε να φύγει, ένας κίτρινος αφρός είχε γεμίσει το δοχείο, σε σημείο μάλιστα να αρχίσει να τρέχει απ’ έξω! Και όλο και αυξανόταν ο αφρός! Σταμάτησα την αντίδραση (η οποία εκτός από την παραγωγή αφρού έδινε και σημαντική αύξηση της θερμότητας του μίγματος), βγάζοντας την πλακέτα από το μίγμα. Μετά από αυτό και μιας και θεώρησα πως η πλακέτα είναι για πέταμα, είπα να κάνω και μια δοκιμή με ένα δοχείο υδροχλωρικού οξέος που το είχα παρατημένο για πάνω από 20 χρόνια. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σε λιγότερο από ένα λεπτό να έχει διαβρώσει τον χαλκό και έτσι σώθηκε η πλακέτα. Από τότε έχω απόθεμα χημικών παρμένα από κατάστημα που πουλάει αποκλειστικά χημικά.

----------


## Dbnn

Εγώ κόβω με τροχό. Παίρνω τον πιο λεπτό σε πάχος και του αλλαζω τα ντουί.
Θέλει προσοχή όμως.

----------


## leosedf

Τι τροχό? Τον λεπτό για ανοξείδωτο? Εκείνο σπάει εύκολα ελπίζω να φοράς γυαλιά.

----------


## Dbnn

> Τι τροχό? Τον λεπτό για ανοξείδωτο? Εκείνο σπάει εύκολα ελπίζω να φοράς γυαλιά.



Όχι αυτον που κόβουμε σίδερα. Υπάρχει και λεπτός κάπου στο 1mm πάχος. Μπορεί και πιο λίγο.
Φροντίζω απλα να δίνω περιθώριο 1mm στο κόψιμο για να είμαι μέσα στα περιθώρια.

----------


## georgegr

Αυτούς εννοεί και ο Κωνσταντίνος υπάρχουν και σε 0,8mm.

----------


## Dbnn

> Τι τροχό? Τον λεπτό για ανοξείδωτο? Εκείνο σπάει εύκολα ελπίζω να φοράς γυαλιά.



Αχα. Ναι στο 0.8 νομιζω. Φοραω γυαλιά πάντα. Και μάσκα χειρουργείου όταν αποχαλκωνω. Μην πω για λάτεξ γάντια μιας χρησεως, αυτά είναι απαραίτητα

----------


## Prithan

όλα καλά τελικά! Ήθελε μεγαλύτερο χρόνο έκθεσης γύρω στα 3-3,5 λεπτά και πέτυχε μια χαρά η εμφάνιση και η αποχάλκωση!

----------


## Prithan

Ευχαριστώ Τάσο! Όλα καλά! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> 99% δεν ειναι στο περιδρολ το προβλημα σου.
> 
> Εαν μαυριζουν οι επιφανειες του χαλκου που θελεις να αφαιρεθουν οταν βουτας την πλακετα μεσα στο διαλυμα αποχαλκωσης αλλα παρολα αυτα δεν φευγει ο χαλκος σημαινει οτι δεν εχει αρκετη περιεκτικοτητα σε οξυ το διαλυμα.
> 
> Εαν βουτας την πλακετα μεσα στο διαλυμα και δεν γινεται τιποτα σημαινει οτι δεν εχει γινει σωστα η εκθεση/εμφανιση. 
> Μετα την εμφανιση δοκιμασε με μια μπατονετα βουτηγμενη σε ασετον να καθαρισεις ενα τμημα που θελεις ν αποχαλκωθει. Εαν δεις οτι μετα το ασετον φαινεται πιο καθαρα ο χαλκος επιβεβαιωνεται οτι υπαρχει προβλημα με τα προηγουμενα σταδια και προφανως το τμημα που καθαρισες θα αποχαλκωθει κανονικα αν το βουτηξεις μετα σε διαλυμα αποχαλκωσης.

----------


## Prithan

Φίλε Μάρκο, όλα καλά! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διευκρινίσεις!




> Φίλε μου Νάσο,
> Αν ασχολείσαι πρώτη φορά με παραγωγή πλακέτας με αυτό τον τρόπο θα πρέπει να ελέγξεις όλα τα στάδια γιατί το πρόβλημα μπορεί να είναι οπουδήποτε. Στην εμφάνιση, στο καθάρισμα, στα διαλύματα, οπουδήποτε.
> Μπορείς να τσεκάρεις το διάλυμα αποχάλκωσης με ένα μικρό κομμάτι πλακέτας που θα το έχεις τρίψει με σύρμα κουζίνας ώστε να γυαλίζει. Αν δεν το αποχαλκώσει έχει πρόβλημα το διάλυμα.
> Σχετικά με την έκθεση στο φως πες μας τι λάμπα χρησιμοποιείς (είδος και βατ) πόση απόσταση έχει η πλακέτα από την λάμπα και πόση ώρα το αφήνεις.
> Καλύτερα να το εκθέσεις περισσότερη ώρα παρά λιγότερη.  Αν το φωτίσεις παραπάνω μπορεί να έχει προβλήματα ποιότητας αλλά θα εμφανιστεί, αν το φωτίσεις λιγότερο θα αποτύχει. Φυσικά το καλύτερο είναι με δοκιμές να βρεις το σωστό χρόνο έκθεσης.
> Μετά το φώτισμα και την εμβάπτιση στο διάλυμα πρέπει να την καθαρίσεις καλά με νερό και ελαφρύ τρίψιμο με τα δάκτυλα ώστε να φύγει καλά η φωτοευαίσθητη επίστρωση στα σημεία που πρέπει να φύγει ο χαλκός.
> Αν θες πρώτα να σιγουρέψεις ότι κάνεις σωστά την εμφάνιση μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έτοιμο διάλυμα τριχλωριούχου για την αποχάλκωση για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το αποχαλκωτικό υγρό.
> 
> Για απλές πλακέτες με χοντρές πίστες μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και την μέθοδο με το σιδέρωμα (μεταφορά τόνερ).

----------


## alexisk10

Αν εχει καποιο απο κυπρο ας πει απο που περνει τριχλωριουχο σιδυρο η υδροχλορικο οξη γιατι απο εκει που επερνα τριχλοριουχο δεν θα ξαναφερουνε.

----------


## Dbnn

> Αν εχει καποιο απο κυπρο ας πει απο που περνει τριχλωριουχο σιδυρο η υδροχλορικο οξη γιατι απο εκει που επερνα τριχλοριουχο δεν θα ξαναφερουνε.



Ακουαφορτε απο το σουπερ μαρκετ και περυντρολ. Το δευτερο πλεον το βρησκω και σε χρωματοπωλεια!!
Πολυ ανωτερη πλακετα σε σχεση με τον τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο.

----------


## alexisk10

Πηγα σε 5 διαφορετικες υπεραγορες κ δεν βρικα ακοαφορτε σε καμια. Τι περνης συνγκεκριμενα?

----------


## Dbnn

> Πηγα σε 5 διαφορετικες υπεραγορες κ δεν βρικα ακοαφορτε σε καμια. *Τι περνης συνγκεκριμενα?*



33423-600x600.jpg

Ή αλλιώς Διάλυμμα υδροχλωρικού όξεως.

----------


## alexisk10

Δεν το βρικα πουθενα το συνγκεκριμενο υγρο.

----------


## picdev

Εγώ το βρίσκω παντού , από το ψιλικατζιδικο , σουπερμάρκετ, μαγαζί με καθαρίστηκα κτλ.
Πως δεν το βρίσκεις ? Είναι λίγο απίθανο . άκουα Φόρτε είναι μάρκα.
Θα το λένε αλλιώς

----------


## chip

> Αχα. Ναι στο 0.8 νομιζω. Φοραω γυαλιά πάντα. Και μάσκα χειρουργείου όταν αποχαλκωνω. Μην πω για λάτεξ γάντια μιας χρησεως, αυτά είναι απαραίτητα



τα latex τα διαλύει το καυστικό νάτριο, δοκίμασε νιτριλίου, είναι ποιο ακριβά αλλά αντέχουν, αν τα  ξεπλύνεις μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις και δεύτερη φορα.... από κάθε άποψη καλύτερα....
Όταν τρυπάς η κόβεις με πριόνι πλακέτα να έχεις μάσκα για σκόνη (τις έχουν στα χρωματοπωλεία) όταν αποχαλκώνεις καλό ήταν να βάζεις μάσκα ενεργού άνθρακα. *
Γυαλιά υποχρεωτικά όταν κάνεις την εμφάνηση στο καυστικό νάτριο και όταν τρυπάς την πλακέτα...*

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Ακουα φόρτε (νιτρικό οξύ) δεν υπάρχει για αυτό δεν το βρίσκετε. Ζητάτε υδροχλωρικό οξύ. Το διάλυμα ΗΝΟ3 Καταργήθηκε απο τα είδη καθαρισμού στα σούπερ μάρκετ και αντικαταστάθηκε απο το υδροχλωρικό οξύ HCL (10% περιπου) γιατι είναι λιγότερο επιβαρυντικό για το περιβάλλον (επιβάρυνση με νιτρικές ρίζες) και λιγότερο διαβρωτικό σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος προς το χαλκό ( το νιτρικό οξυ δεν μπορει να ελεγχθει οποτε μπορει να τρυπήσει χαλκοσωλήνες νερου, σε αντιθεση με το υδροχλωρικό που ειναι πιο ελεγχομενο στην ίδια συγκέντρωση κ.ο)

----------


## alexisk10

> Εγώ το βρίσκω παντού , από το ψιλικατζιδικο , σουπερμάρκετ, μαγαζί με καθαρίστηκα κτλ.
> Πως δεν το βρίσκεις ? Είναι λίγο απίθανο . άκουα Φόρτε είναι μάρκα.
> Θα το λένε αλλιώς



Μαλλον θα το κενε αλλιως.

----------


## Dbnn

Κεζάπ, η αλλιως ζητα αυτο το μπουκαλακι το πλαστικο που ριχνουν στις λεκανες.... Ειναι αδιανοητο να μην βρεις εστω και στο τελευταιο ψιλικατζιδικο.

----------


## betacord85

donna...το απλωνεις στα μαλλλια...για αστραφτερες diy πλακετες...  :Tongue2: DSC03768x.JPG

----------


## ILIAS GR

*Έχει διαφορά ο τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος με τον χλωριούχος σίδηρο; Πήγα σε καναδυό καταστήματα (πχ. Grobotronics) και μου `παν ότι τώρα έχουν μόνο  χλωριούχο!*χλωριούχος σίδηρο.png

----------


## liat

> *Έχει διαφορά ο τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος με τον χλωριούχος σίδηρο; Πήγα σε καναδυό καταστήματα (πχ. Grobotronics) και μου `παν ότι τώρα έχουν μόνο  χλωριούχο!*
> 
> 
> χλωριούχος σίδηρο.png



Καταγραφή.JPG
Μετάφραση από google: Etching solution for printed circuit boards. *FeCl 3 (ferric chloride solution)*. 1000 ml.

----------


## IRF

> *Έχει διαφορά ο τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος με τον χλωριούχος σίδηρο; Πήγα σε καναδυό καταστήματα (πχ. Grobotronics) και μου `παν ότι τώρα έχουν μόνο  χλωριούχο!*
> 
> 
> χλωριούχος σίδηρο.png



Τα άλατα του χλωριούχου σιδήρου είναι δύο ο διχλωριούχος και ο τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος.Αν ήταν δίχλωριούχος θα ήταν σε μορφή πράσινης σκόνης αυτό δεν σου κάνει και δεν βρίσκεται εύκολα.Ο τρίχλωριούχος πουλιέται σαν κιτρινοκαφέ υγρό ή μάζα από «κοτρώνες» ίδιου χρώματος.Αυτό που βάζεις στη φωτό είναι  τριχλωριούχος και σου κάνει.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77997Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77998

----------

kioan (07-05-19)

----------

